# Brand new 2015 Cruz diesel, a few questions



## putercents (Apr 1, 2016)

Hello and thank you to those who have posted the "good, bad, and the ugly" about the Cruz diesel. After reading many posts I made my purchase. The 2015's were really discounted over $6000 plus a great trade in. The dealer really rushed the delivery and did a poor job. At delivery I was told the second key did not work, and they ordered a new one. Got home and the owners manual told me 87 octane, and dexo1 was the oil!! lol I got a manual for a limited. The fuel tank was empty, a recall is still pending, all tires low, onstar not set up, siriusXM not set up. Will deal with the manager on monday. I am very experienced with diesel emissions on class 8 trucks. The DEF pump failed on my mack, and I had 15 KM to go before I was traveling at 4mph. lol First question is how do you know how much DEF you actually have? The display tells me "DEF OK" but no actual quantity. I want to make sure that it is at least filled on delivery. How do you know how full the particulate filter is, and when a regen is about to happen. Again, thanks to those who have posted answers to most of my questions before I purchased the car.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Welcome - and what amateur hour at your dealership. 

You buy it in the GTA?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

putercents said:


> First question is how do you know how much DEF you actually have? The display tells me "DEF OK" but no actual quantity. I want to make sure that it is at least filled on delivery.


reads OK until 35% left then counts down numerically...at like ~10% or something you start getting warnings....at 35% it will accept the 2.5 gallon jug of DEF



putercents said:


> FirHow do you know how full the particulate filter is, and when a regen is about to happen.


there are no warnings on the car for any of this, youll need an aftermarket scantool for this, scangauge2 is popular on this site, i just use iphone app and BT/WIFI obd2 dongle


----------



## putercents (Apr 1, 2016)

thank you Boraz, I am in Innisfil near Barrie. I purchased the car from Paul Saddlon Motors in Barrie. The salesman was new, and I have purchased many new cars and told them that I did not need a 3 hr delivery. The car was obviously was not pd'ed at all. The reason the second key did not fit was it was not a key for my car, nor the manual. I will take half the blame for a poor delivery, but I have to agree it was a gong show. The dealer obviously wanted the car out the door for months end.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

Welcome to the forum! Enjoy your new Cruze.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

Too bad about the crappy delivery. I wouldn't take any of the blame if I were you. They could have still done a professional job and gotten the car off their books while still giving you the proper delivery experience. I also think that by LAW, they're not supposed to let a car leave the lot if there are open recalls on it, so that should definitely be addressed. Good luck with the new Cruze diesel though. Who knows, maybe if the '17 diesel comes out with no manual transmission option, I'll track down a '15 for a killer deal!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Welcome to the forum and congrats on your Cruze diesel! I had an awful experience with the selling dealer but that was quickly forgotten because the car has been amazing. Boraz answered your specific questions, but I wanted to add something based on my experience. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/201-...sel-owners-read-can-save-you-trip-dealer.html


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Welcome..


----------



## TheDog (Mar 27, 2014)

The DEF tank is handily designed to hold enough fluid to easily last through the life of an oil change (6-8K miles?). In theory, it should be really handy since the dealer can just fill it up every time the oil is changed and the DEF fluid IS included in the new car maintenance plan. Unfortunately, I haven't been able to get any of the 3 dealers I have tried to reliably fill the darn thing. Most often they toss a single gallon in and move on. Other times they forget even though I mention it explicitly when dropping the vehicle off. If they would do the job for me I'd gladly pay the dealer price for DEF which is higher than truck stops etc but in my experience they are so hit and miss with it that I'm doing it myself now that the free maintenance is done.

As others have mentioned, you have no indication how much fluid is actually in there until it is down to 35% but that is still way over 1000 miles (maybe 2000) so it isn't likely to be a big issue.

Hope your car serves you well.


----------



## Turbodsl Cruze (May 4, 2014)

Too bad you had a poor experience at the dealer. I just picked up my second CTD this past Saturday out of town in Hamilton Ontario. Same feeling at the dealer though, rushed delivery for months end. I found the my-link and xm radio manual under the trunk carpet by the def tank and the oil life reminder said 38% even though I know the oil was changed. Also a piece of trim is loose on the rear door so that means a trip to my local dealer to have that resolved. Also, like you tire pressures were all low at 31 lbs. I guess pre-delivery inspections aren't what they used to be and the same goes for customer service.

On the upside, my previous 14 CTD was a great car that I put 110,000 km on in less than 2 years. I'm looking to this car to be as enjoyable


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

curious as to why your changing, your 14 is just broke in.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Some of you must be able to afford some serious car payments to be able to trade in every 2-3 years.


----------



## Turbodsl Cruze (May 4, 2014)

oilburner said:


> curious as to why your changing, your 14 is just broke in.


Ended up finding a great deal in a demo 2015 with a few options I didn't have. Also, at 48,000 km my 14 was in the shop for 32 days. Shop broke a glow plug off in cylinder head, resulting in a completely new top end. With my GMPP about to expire, I was leery about longevity due to extensive work that was done.

Plus, having in-laws that are GM retirees helps with the purchase.... 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

My CTD will be 4 in August and it has been a great car. I don't have the regen problems you seem to have because I have a light that warns me when I need to keep driving. Also there is no DEF in my Holden Cruze which reduces my issues with faulty sensors.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Aussie said:


> My CTD will be 4 in August and it has been a great car. I don't have the regen problems you seem to have because I have a light that warns me when I need to keep driving. Also there is no DEF in my Holden Cruze which reduces my issues with faulty sensors.


Someone in the tuning field really needs to figure out how to activate this light for us here in the States. It's on the cluster.


----------



## GlennGlenn (Nov 27, 2015)

putercents said:


> thank you Boraz, I am in Innisfil near Barrie. I purchased the car from Paul Saddlon Motors in Barrie. The salesman was new, and I have purchased many new cars and told them that I did not need a 3 hr delivery. The car was obviously was not pd'ed at all. The reason the second key did not fit was it was not a key for my car, nor the manual. I will take half the blame for a poor delivery, but I have to agree it was a gong show. The dealer obviously wanted the car out the door for months end.



Your delivery was similar to mine. Low tires, low fuel, pending recall for sunroof glass......OnStar caught recall before dealer did.


----------



## GlennGlenn (Nov 27, 2015)

diesel said:


> Welcome to the forum and congrats on your Cruze diesel! I had an awful experience with the selling dealer but that was quickly forgotten because the car has been amazing. Boraz answered your specific questions, but I wanted to add something based on my experience.
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/201-...sel-owners-read-can-save-you-trip-dealer.html


@diesel , he won't know it's in pre-regen unless he has a SnanGauge 2 or other app. That's the problem here. GMs DIC could show it, they just chose not to


----------



## putercents (Apr 1, 2016)

As a foot note, I spoke to the general sales manager and had a frank and refreshing conversation. He asked to have the car back, gave me a 2015 buick Lacrosse as a loaner, tossed me 20 for gas, paid for the first fill, and gave me a rather generous gas card for my troubles. In the end, the dealership made things right, and that makes me happy.


----------



## GlennGlenn (Nov 27, 2015)

putercents said:


> As a foot note, I spoke to the general sales manager and had a frank and refreshing conversation. He asked to have the car back, gave me a 2015 buick Lacrosse as a loaner, tossed me 20 for gas, paid for the first fill, and gave me a rather generous gas card for my troubles. In the end, the dealership made things right, and that makes me happy.



Get yourself a ScanGauge2 with CTD firmware and you'll be real happy. I called ScanGauge direct and had unit the next day. Just make sure you tell them to add Cruze Diesel firmware.


----------

